
The Night a Computer Predicted the Next President (2012) - amjaeger
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2012/10/31/163951263/the-night-a-computer-predicted-the-next-president
======
amjaeger
I think I first read about this in the 2nd edition of Computer: A History of
the Information Machine[1]. Still fascinating

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Computer-History-Information-
Machine-...](https://www.amazon.com/Computer-History-Information-Machine-
Technology/dp/0813345901/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1478629960&sr=1-1&keywords=Computer%3A+A+History+of+the+Information+Machine)

